# FMA in A.C.



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 26, 2008)

Dan Anderson said:


> Tim,
> 
> Have fun in AC.  Are you competing or mainly fielding a team?  Give us an update when it is all said and done.
> 
> Dan


Well I'm back in town and thought I would answer Dan's question. I took five members of my competition (Datu's Tribe) to the NAFMA National Championships in Atlantic City. Our team competed in Weapons, Forms, Point Sparring and three different weapon fighting divisions. The team ended up winning 11 National Titles. Even I got in on the action by becoming the National Champion in Stick and Sword fighting. I'll have a full review soon.


----------



## arnisador (May 26, 2008)

Great news! Congratulations!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations to all


----------



## Tswolfman (May 27, 2008)

Congrats


----------

